# Japanese RPG plot diagram



## Brian G Turner (Jul 2, 2012)

A fun guide to "very Japanese RPG": 
http://media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/featured/gameinformer/joeblog/gi_rpgflowchart.jpg


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 2, 2012)

Ha, that's pretty accurate, although the last few Final Fantasies I played had transvestites rather than androgynous guys


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jul 2, 2012)

On the chart: Who's in your party? Old mentor: I'm with the bad guy!


Yeah, except that at the end of NWN 2 they took it a step further and turned half your party against you.


----------

